
Here’s the Poster Child for Silicon Valley Excess - rafaelc
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-06-01/domo-is-the-poster-child-of-silicon-valley-excess
======
tomatotomato37
>Domo also paid about $200,000 more than a year ago for furnishings from an
interior design company that was part-owned by James and at which a different
brother is an executive.

This is a classic embezzlement technique, where the main company rents
something from a co-owned company at incredibly inflated prices. It appears
legitimate on the balance sheets, allows the main company to go bankrupt and
collapse without disrupting the secondary company, and insures no debtors can
take the assets of the bankrupt company to pay off debts as everything is
owned by the secondary company

